# What Am I Missing: Impeller Won't Turn



## rabie (Dec 17, 2013)

Arien's Model 926008 Impeller doesn't turn. It's not froze up & belt looks to be in good used condition. Have belt cover off, reach up and engage impeller lever,the
idler/tensioner pulley moves in and looks like it's moved sufficiently to tension the
impeller drive belt but the bloody thing doesn't turn the impeller. Man it's cold working out but no choice on that. Ok if you've any suggestions I'd love to 
hear-em.
Many Thanks,
rabie


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Any chance the shear bolt(s) for the impeller are missing ??

Does the auger still turn


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

rabie said:


> Arien's Model 926008 Impeller doesn't turn. It's not froze up & belt looks to be in good used condition. Have belt cover off, reach up and engage impeller lever,the
> idler/tensioner pulley moves in and looks like it's moved sufficiently to tension the
> impeller drive belt but the bloody thing doesn't turn the impeller. Man it's cold working out but no choice on that. Ok if you've any suggestions I'd love to
> hear-em.
> ...


Crack open the owner's manual and check the auger cable and idler adjustments. Also check the roll pins in the impeller/fan. Make sure they are not sheared. Does the impeller/fan not turn, or is it the augers?

This is an older model 926,XXX. If you ever replace the auger belt, you can upgrade this unit to the current dual belt setup that became standard equipment in 2008 or so. It includes the belts, pulleys, idler arm, etc. p/n 72600700, list price is $55.


----------

